# Help With Sexing



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Tincs have been very easy for me to sex, but it helps when you have two different sexes. I have four Powderblues that look exactly the same and I am almost 100% sure they are male, I would just like opinions from everyone.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

They are all over 14 months old.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

The one in the bottom pics looks very much like a male to me. As does the one in the pic above it. Not sure about the top pic, but I'm willing to bet it's male too.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> The one in the bottom pics looks very much like a male to me.


 
Other than markings, they are all almost identical in body shape, size, and toe pads.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Other than markings, they are all almost identical in body shape, size, and toe pads.


Yea, i had to look closely at the yellow markings of the frogs on the lower 2 pics to make sure that I wasn't sexing the same frog. They are beauties by the way and you are making me want to get some powders ASAP!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

If I had to guess....
1. Female
2.&3. Males


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

can you get some sideshots too. i can better try and sex that way. sometimes the toepads can be deceiving but a really pronounced arch can help determine a female or not. from the looks of #1 without seeing a sideview i say male.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

here you go;


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounds like a plan bud


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

top pic
2 left frogs appear male to me. 
in the same pic the far right one is a questionable? 

second pic wante to say male
3rd pic ?
4th pic i am curious if it is a female due to the arch. i know the toes are throwing me off....but i wouldnt write it off as a good possibilty personally. am i right in saying that last pic has a more pronounced arch?

I suggest if they are breeding age to try and pair up that last one with a for sure male. seee if you get courting perhaps? set up a sterilite bin or twn gallon like a viv and see what happens over 2 weeks??? 

Just my opinion of course 

Kristy


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The 2nd pic looks like a male.
The 3rd really looks like male (Left) and female (right) as I think about my pair.
The 4th....hmm....?....Maybe it is female Kristy.

I have heard that they are sesonal breeders unlike some tincs. (i.e. cobalts)
I get the most action out of mine when there is a thunderstorm here in FL. Even heavy feeding and misting sometimes don't get them going.




kristy55303 said:


> top pic
> 2 left frogs appear male to me.
> in the same pic the far right one is a questionable?
> 
> ...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

mine are breeding at 1 year old. took heavy feedings and misting I am curious if you separate josh into two groups like i stated if you can get any courting? it'd be awesome if one were female, crossing fingers for ya!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I separated them into two groups about a week ago and the two I left in the exo(36x18x18) were beating the hell out of each other this evening. This definitely seems more like female behavior to me but I would like some thoughts. I haven't noticed anything significant from the other two.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Josh, I see 1.2, Bill


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

take one of the females out and replace with the other. as bill said 1.2 prolly then


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I think once tincs reach adulthood its hard to sex by the toe pads. I have 2.1 BYH's that are around 2 1/2 years old and the toe pads are the same size on all 3 frogs. But you know who the female is because she is much larger than the 2 males. you could have all females, especially since they are brawling and they are the all same size


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

My fourth powder has been alone in a 10g for a few months, I thought it was stunted but maybe it is a male. I had moved one in with it and there hasn't been aggression from them. I will switch them around tomorrow but I am wondering, how large are powders compared to other tincs? I thought I had read they were one of the larger darts.

Also, if I had 1.2 would there have been aggression before the male was remved? This tank is in view A LOT and this is the first sign of aggression I have ever seen. I honestly think I would have seen it before if it was happening, they are always bouncing past each other or hanging out together. They eat great together without any issues, even if they are only given a few extras from feeding another frog. 

Oh well, if this is how they want to behave then they are getting evicted from the large exo.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

JoshK said:


> My fourth powder has been alone in a 10g for a few months, I thought it was stunted but maybe it is a male. I had moved one in with it and there hasn't been aggression from them. I will switch them around tomorrow but I am wondering, how large are powders compared to other tincs? I thought I had read they were one of the larger darts.
> 
> Also, if I had 1.2 would there have been aggression before the male was remved? This tank is in view A LOT and this is the first sign of aggression I have ever seen. I honestly think I would have seen it before if it was happening, they are always bouncing past each other or hanging out together. They eat great together without any issues, even if they are only given a few extras from feeding another frog.
> 
> Oh well, if this is how they want to behave then they are getting evicted from the large exo.



I've had females fight with no male present


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Josh they got along beacause they had a pecking order then you changed that, and now its "on", lookout!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

That makes perfect sense Bill and it most certainly was on! They made my leucs look like girls having a slap and scratch fight.


----------

